# Darker than Mars Black?



## darknecrotic (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey guys. I bought this mask for Halloween it's very detailed but it was painted one color which kinda kills a lot of the details. I would like to buy some paint to make certain parts (under the eyes, some of the scars, etc..) darker but I don't want to buy the same or lighter paint. 

I contacted the guy who made the mask and he said he used Mars Black.

So does anyone know of a color darker than Mars black? Maybe if not darker than a different texture like Glossy or something like that, just something ot create contrast. Thanks -Ryan


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Just adding Red or purple on top of the black might help. I'd prob start with the red and make it thinner as it spread out of the crevices. Obv start in an inconspicuous spot. I've gotten some great color and definition, by taking risks and adding something unexpected.
Or maybe you could paint the rest of the the mask lighter?


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

"Sharpie".... brand new one of course. - unless you need to spray it???


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

mars black is pretty black, but waterproof india ink is even darker and denser, mix it with some water based varnish to help cling. If if its a latex mask, just mix the ink with liquid latex and your a pro!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I always thought Mars was red?? Sorry, I'll just go... stand in the corner... or something...


----------



## darknecrotic (Oct 20, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> I always thought Mars was red?? Sorry, I'll just go... stand in the corner... or something...


lol, it's just a strange illogical name for a color. You'll be ok.

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

